# Replacing sill plate in the gable end



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Show pictures.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes, pictures. What size is the rim joist that rests on top of that sill plate?
If the rim joist is in good shape, then you could replace a section in the middle of the bad area first. Once that is secured then the two sides can be done. 

Bud


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

The siding will hold up the wall for enough time. If really worried, put a small block on the rim and support from the ground. Should be able to replace the sill in one or two pieces. Depending on the time the sill was gone, you may have to pound the new sill in. 1/8" difference, I'd try pounding. Put some blocks against the rim from inside against the floor joists. If the difference is bigger, I'd sooner cut off 1/4" or more from the 2x sill than trying to raise the settled wall. If you can't see the settlement from indoor flooring, you don't have to try correcting the frame.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

-------Welcome to the forums!------------

Yep, need pictures. 1920 may have a sill beam under the joist, or a sill plate, or balloon framed; just a sill and no joists with full length studs up to the roof. If there are a lot of windows, the board diagonal/horizontal sheathing may not support the end rafter/if window above- hence we need pics... http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/

Gary


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

We're poking at bears in the dark here.

We need to see what you see so we can be right, otherwise you get too many guestimates, most of which will be wrong.


ED


----------



## dbcriss (Dec 27, 2016)

Here are the photos of the gable end sill plate. I hope all that've responded will weigh in with opinions. The sill plate is on the front gable end of the house and would be against that concrete front porch. The joist above I'm guessing is a double. Oddly, the joist does not contact the sill plate directly, but instead sits on various sized shims that sit on the sill plate. Probably things settled and someone jammed the shims in later. Anynow, removing the sill plate in sections should be a lot easier. 

I thought I'd cut out and replace the sill in maybe 3' sections and replace with 2x6 sill blocks instead of 2x4s, shimming gaps frequently. When all done with sills I thought I'd also lay another 2x10 joist against the old joist and screw the two together and toenail that to the new sill blocks. 

Not thinking I'll need to try lifting anything to get this out and back in, and will drive the shims in pretty tight.

Sound like a good plan?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You will want a moisture barrier between the new pressure treated sill plate and the foundation and all nails or screws attaching into the pressure treated will need to ne rated for that purpose. Locate any anchor bolts that are securing the sill to the foundation. If none you will want to improvise in an approved manner. Installing the new sill plate around existing bolts may be tricky. Have that planned out before you do any sections.

Bud


----------

